

PotatoPla.net Crypto Challenges - zioto
https://potatopla.net/crypto/

======
zioto
After participating in DEFCON 22 and winning DEFCON 23's crypto badge
challenge, we were inspired to create our own challenges for the community.

These puzzle challenges require critical thinking and research to solve. Some
of them require forensics or web application hacking techniques. These may
seem familiar to you if you have participated in a hacker CTF or ARG.

This past week we launched a new version of the website featuring accounts and
leaderboards.

I hope you enjoy our challenges as much as we enjoyed making them.

